# [Freeplyer] compilation vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2 [resolu]

## titoomonster

bonsoir,

Voilà le pb , sous gentoo(stable) l'installation de freeplayer aucun soucis insurmontable, par contre quand j'essai de compiler le vlc allant avec, je me heurte au meme pb 

checking for ffmpeg-config... no

checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h usability... no

checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h presence... no

checking for ffmpeg/avcodec.h... no

configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.

j'ai bien emergé ffmepg

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 mmx mmxext mp3 network ssse3 v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -oss -schroedinger -sdl -speex -test -theora -threads -vdpau -vhook" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

il me manque peut etre juste le bon USE

Si quelqu'un peu me sortir de ce mauvais pas. :Smile:  merci par avance

----------

## Osboots

T'as bien le use flag "ffmpeg" ?

----------

## titoomonster

vi pour vlc  :Smile:  mais pas dans mon make.conf

----------

## ghoti

 *titoomonster wrote:*   

> quand j'essai de compiler le vlc allant avec,

 

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas le vlc de portage ?  :Shocked: 

La dernière version stable est la 0.9.10 mais la version ~ARCH 1.0.1 fonctionne très bien !

Et puis aussi, il semblerait que ton freeplayer soit assez ancien : 

il en existe au moins un plus récent (freeplayer-linux-20070531.tgz) contenant vlc-0.8.6b  :Wink: 

----------

## titoomonster

merci

 j'ai contourné le pb en utilisant le vlc du portage (je pensais que celui de free etait modifié spécialement pour le freeplayer)

merci pour l'avoir indiqué le chemin

----------

## titoomonster

je reviens car le pb reste entier,

pensant résoudre le pb avec le vlc du portage, je me suis mis le doigt dans loeil (du pingouin)... la version du portage est la version 0.9 qui malheureusement est incompatible avec la derniere version de freeplayer.

Je dois me résoudre à utiliser la version 0.8 contenue dans le tar de freeplayer.

le pb reste entier puisque la version 0.8de vlc à besoin de avcodec.h. contenu dans le paquet ffmpeg. Or sur la version ffmpeg-0.5-r1avcodec.h n'est plus inclu avec..

comment faire pour reussir à compiler la version vlc-0.8.4 , avec toutes ses fonctionnalités necessaire a freeplayer?

Si quelqu'un a une astuce?

j'avais pensé à downgrader ffmpeg, mais ça risque de faire du mal a ma gentille gentoo...

par avance merci pour toute les aides à venir

----------

## boozo

'alute

et prendre une vieille version de vlc par exemple non ?

Mais bon après la sécurité et les dépendances... tu risques de tatonner un peu à moins que tu ais déjà la bonne combinaison   :Wink: 

ps:/ jette un oeil aux changelog vlc et ffmpeg histoire de t'assurer que les versions ultérieures ne corrigent pas des failles...

----------

## ghoti

 *titoomonster wrote:*   

> Or sur la version ffmpeg-0.5-r1avcodec.h n'est plus inclu avec..

 

Meu si, meu si ... 

Mais pas à l'endroit où ton programme le cherche !  :Wink: 

```
 ~ # qlist ffmpeg|grep avcodec.h

/usr/include/libavcodec/avcodec.h
```

Solution : modifier les sources de freeplayer ou bien créer le lien symbolique /usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h vers /usr/include/libavcodec/avcodec.h 

Note : il me semble que les répertoires d'installation des entêtes de ffmpeg ont été modifiés depuis quelques versions déjà (il faut dire que ton freeplayer n'est pas de première jeunesse  :Razz: ).

Il est possible que le problème se repose pour d'autres fichier d'entête !

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Il est possible que le problème se repose pour d'autres fichier d'entête !

 

@gothi par pure question de tactique (n'ai pas free pour vérifier l'hypothèse) : Justement ne vaudrait-il pas mieux partir sur le bon couple (vlc~ffmpeg) pour lui éviter çà ? sinon il risque d'en baver  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

@boozo : le malheur c'est que d'après ses dires, freeplayer (dont sa version date de 2005...) a des exigences quant à vlc.

Or, la plus vielle version de vlc dans portage est la 0.9.6 en testing (ou la 0.9.8a en stable) ...

La plus récente version de freeplayer date de 2007 et est fournie avec vlc-0.8.6b...

Tu vois le fossé ?  :Wink: 

Je n'ai pas creusé plus loin mais je crains fort qu'il ne puisse couper à qques bidouillages ...

@titoomonster : au fait, pourquoi dis-tu que freeplayer est incompatible avec le vlc de portage ? Quels sont les symptômes (messages d'erreur etc ...) ?

----------

## titoomonster

je vais je pense faire un lien symbolique pour régler le pb.

Juste une petite question ou est ce que vlc va chercher avcodec.h?

----------

## titoomonster

ok j'ai trouvé tout seul 

maintenant j'ai un avec postprocess.h. lol je sens que je vais faire des liens symbolique de partout

----------

## titoomonster

le ./configure passe mais quand je fait make là y a des soucis 

x264.c: In function 'Open':

x264.c:890: error: 'x264_param_t' has no member named 'b_bframe_adaptive'

x264.c:932: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'b_bframe_rdo'

x264.c:942: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'b_bidir_me'

make[4]: *** [libx264_plugin_a-x264.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.6b/modules/codec'

make[3]: *** [all-modules] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.6b/modules/codec'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.6b/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.6b'

make: *** [all] Error 2

ça devient lourd là lol. Je prend toutes les solutions proposées pour faire fonctionner freeplayer sur ma gentoo, même si je dois recommencer a zéro

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @boozo : le malheur c'est que d'après ses dires, freeplayer (dont sa version date de 2005...) a des exigences quant à vlc.
> 
> Or, la plus vielle version de vlc dans portage est la 0.9.6 en testing (ou la 0.9.8a en stable) ...
> 
> La plus récente version de freeplayer date de 2007 et est fournie avec vlc-0.8.6b...
> ...

 

Oui et c'est bien pour çà que j'ai proposé d'exhumer les ebuilds dead sortis de l'arbre  :Wink: 

ndr : Tout rapport avec M.J. et un clip célèbre est purement fortuit. ^^

Il prend le vlc-0.8.6 du cvs dans son overlay (reste encore à savoir quelle version mineure chez nous mais bon) et idem pour ffmpeg comme pour les autres supports nécessaires éventuellement d'ailleurs

Je pense qu'il y a plus de chance d'arriver au bout ainsi - hormis les considérations de sécurité à vérifier bien évidemment - me gourre-je dans la tactique ?

Edit : @OP : pour éviter le postcount++ qui rallonge inutilement les fils rendant leur lecture assez lourde, utilise si possible la fonction Edit des posts stp en plus ce n'est pas dans les habitudes de la maison bien au contraire   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

@titoomonster : C'est le genre de problème qui arrive quand on "sort de la distribution" : les versions des bibliothèques et entêtes disponibles ne sont pas forcément celles qui sont attendues par les applications "alien" ! 

Le risque est d'autant plus grand que lesdites applications sont anciennes ...

Tu as donc deux solutions : soit installer (sans doute manuellement) les versions attendues par ton vlc-0.8* (b*rdel garanti dans ta gentoo !), soit adapter freeplayer pour qu'il s'accommode d'une version vlc de portage.

Tu ne nous a toujours pas dit ce qui coinçait avec le vlc de portage ! D'après la doc de freeplayer, il ne devrait pourtant pas y avoir d'incompatibilité flagrante (la seule exigence, c'est qu'elle soit "récente" ...)

@boozo : déterrer un vieil ebuild risque lui aussi d'imposer l'installation de vieilles bibliothèques/entêtes.

Par exemple : le x264.h actuel ne comporte effectivement pas de 'b_bframe_adaptive'. Par contre, on y trouve un 'i_bframe_adaptive'.

A tous les coups, on est parti pour des conflits...

----------

## titoomonster

oki j'essais avec le vlc du portage et je vous met les logs ce soir 

merci pour votre aide  :Surprised: )

----------

## ghoti

Je viens de regarder d'un peu plus près et il semble que le package se compose essentiellement de vlc.

Le reste, c'est surtout de la doc et deux scripts assez anodins : l'un en bash (vlc-fbx.sh) pour lancer vlc et l'autre en perl (fbx-playlist.pl - gestion des playlists ?)

vlc-fbx.sh comporte les options --http-charset et --wx_systray qui n'existent plus dans le vlc actuel, d'où insultes proférées par vlc.

En les retirant du script, vlc démarre normalement  :Cool: 

Bien sûr, comme je n'ai pas fait l'installation, il ne trouve pas l'environnement freeplayer mais ça prouve au moins qu'il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité fondamentale ...

Mais je n'ai pas été plus loin vu que je n'ai pas de freebox ...  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @boozo : déterrer un vieil ebuild risque lui aussi d'imposer l'installation de vieilles bibliothèques/entêtes.
> 
> Par exemple : le x264.h actuel ne comporte effectivement pas de 'b_bframe_adaptive'. Par contre, on y trouve un 'i_bframe_adaptive'.
> 
> A tous les coups, on est parti pour des conflits...

 

@ghoti: Confirmed !  :Laughing: 

Rhalàla ! L'expérience des aînés on dira c'qu'on voudra mais quand même   :Wink: 

 *USE="x264" emerge -v =media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> libx264.c: In function 'X264_init':
> 
> ...

 

Bon titoomonster, on t'aura fait les essais - l'est-il pas beau le forum Gentoo qd m^ ?!?

----------

## titoomonster

j'ai finalement abandonné au  profit d'une solutoin d'attente (en l'attente d'un nouveau freeplayer)

J'ai installé mediatomb qui fonctionne trés bien meme si c'est la freebox qui lit les fichiers (certains formats non compatible )

En tous cas un grand merci a tous pour vos efforts 

à trés bientôt

----------

## yohann

salut,

chez moi ça fonctione avec le vlc de gentoo et le script vlc-fbx.sh un poil modifier pour virer les options oboletes:

```
[I] media-video/vlc

 Installed versions:  0.9.10(01:50:58 22/08/2009)(X a52 aac alsa avahi cdda cddb dbus dts dvd elibc_glibc esd ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome hal httpd libnotify live matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png qt4 sdl sse stream svg theora truetype vorbis x264 xml xv -aalib -altivec -arts -atmo -bidi -cddax -cdio -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnutls -id3tag -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libsysfs -libv4l2 -lirc -lua -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -pda -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -svga -taglib -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm -win32codecs -xinerama -xosd -zvbi)

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

     Description:         VLC media player - Video player and streamer

```

et le script modifié:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-dst=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer/share/http-fbx" --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"
```

bonne chance

----------

## ghoti

 *yohann wrote:*   

> et le script modifié:
> 
>  *Quote:*   #!/bin/sh
> 
> exec vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-dst=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer/share/http-fbx" --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1" 

 

Tiens, c'est marrant, avec vlc-1.0.1 j'ai ça :

 *Quote:*   

> ~ # vlc --http-charset=ISO-8859-1
> 
> VLC media player 1.0.1 Goldeneye
> 
> Warning: option --http-charset no longer exists.

 

Mais ce n'est qu'un warning, ça n'empêche pas le programme de démarrer !  :Smile: 

----------

## yohann

euh oui en fait moi aussi j'ai cet avertissement (j'avais chercher à l'épopque l'optiton qui remplçait ça pour avoir les caractère accentués sur le freeplayer (au lieu de 2 caractères bizarres) mais pas trouvé et oublié de virer l'option charset

----------

